# IKC Chicago show 2013



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone on the Forum will be showing or attending the IKC show this coming weekend (Feb. 22-24) in Chicago? 

I'm shooting for attending on Sunday and would love to meet up with anyone. Thanks!


----------

